# Pasta all'Amatriciana



## di reston (May 30, 2017)

My very first job was that of Consular officer at the Italian Embassy in London, back in the 1970's. Of course back then, while there were 'Italian' restaurants, the menus were decidedly limited. The other thing was, Italians are very convivial people, as are all of you, and whenever we felt homesick for Italy - not quite like that for me, being English - we used to knock up a pasta dish of some kind or other (we had a small kitchen in the Consulate offices), but the favourite by far was 'Spaghetti all'Amatriciana'. I still have the recipe given to me by one of my colleagues, one Romano Salsarola, Romano being his Christian name, so here it is:

1lb penne or spaghetti
1 medium onion
60g pecorino Romano
60g Parmigiano
120g fatty bacon cubes
2 - 3 cloves garlic
1 1lb can tomatoes
Good quality olive oil, preferably EVOO
chili pepper flakes
White wine.

Sweat the onion and garlic in the olive oil. Add the bacon cubes, then the chili flakes to taste, without overdoing it - it should be piquant but not fiery hot. Add the wine and, evaporate off the alcohol, then add the tomatoes. Cook down to a coating consistency. In the meantime, cook the pasta to 'al dente', and finish, stirring in the grated cheeses. Serve immediately. We usually paired it with a good robust white wine. What's the American way of doing this classic dish? I'd be curious to know!

di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 30, 2017)

I've never made this particular recipe, *di*, but I do remember it being mentioned on TV and in print recently. After the terrible and sad earthquake in Amatrice, many U.S. Italian restaurants were offering this dish, with proceeds to be donated to earthquake relief. Thank you for sharing this version.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 30, 2017)

di Reston,  

Thank you for posting this classic.   

I prepare it the same way and use "pancetta" .. 

In honesty, I prefer home made Pasta but it is very laborious due to my profession, so I eat Italian Cuisine out, of course,  owned and operated by Italians when I am at work in Barcelona ..   

Copying and pasting the recipe.  

Thanks again. Have a lovely day.


----------

